# Plasti dip hubcaps?



## Rauen (Apr 27, 2013)

For those of you who always reply to my mod questions even though I haven't done any of them yet, thank you lol. So the place where I'm getting the windows is booked till my appointment on the 26th. Then ill plasti dip my bowties. My question is, do I plasti dip the hubs? Not the emblems obviously. I just don't know if it'll match with the color. Atlantis Blue metallic. Opinions? Thanks guys


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Please don't dip your hubcaps. IMO it looks horrible.


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

Do it, they look just fine dipped black. They're no set of wheels, but look better than the silver hubs. Make sure to keep em clean and the wheels clean and you'll be good.


----------



## Rauen (Apr 27, 2013)

Two polar opposite responses lol. Iroczilla they look sick as can be on your car but it's white. Do you think they'd look tacky on atlantis blue metallic?


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

First off, we got an Atlantis Blue Cruze LTZ in at my work and I love that color, usually not too fond of blue but that color is nice!

If you are already planning on dark tint, black bowties, and are going to be rocking steelies for awhile then I think it would look fine. Like I said, keep em clean and keep your tires clean, you'll be good. 

As for getting wheels, I think polished aluminum looks badass with that blue. Almost like Jakkaroo's car, different blue, but the wheels look great. 

The worst that can happen if you don't like it, is you peel it off. The wonderful world of plasti dip is very forgiving.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Give it a shot. If you don't like it, remove it.


----------



## Rauen (Apr 27, 2013)

IROCZILLA said:


> First off, we got an Atlantis Blue Cruze LTZ in at my work and I love that color, usually not too fond of blue but that color is nice!
> 
> If you are already planning on dark tint, black bowties, and are going to be rocking steelies for awhile then I think it would look fine. Like I said, keep em clean and keep your tires clean, you'll be good.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your responses man. How well does the dip hold up on yours? Like with car washes and everything. And how clean does it come off if you don't like it? Lastly, did you dip your hub bolts too? I can't tell from your pic


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

Rauen said:


> Thanks for your responses man. How well does the dip hold up on yours? Like with car washes and everything. And how clean does it come off if you don't like it? Lastly, did you dip your hub bolts too? I can't tell from your pic


Using an even coat and doing 3 coats, it peels off in big chunks. If you do decide to peel it off and it's a little more trouble you can buy Goo Gone, sold at Target/WalMart/Home Depot/etc, and it almost melts it off haha. It's definitely some strong stuff and can hold its own against a pressure wash.


----------



## Rauen (Apr 27, 2013)

IROCZILLA said:


> Using an even coat and doing 3 coats, it peels off in big chunks. If you do decide to peel it off and it's a little more trouble you can buy Goo Gone, sold at Target/WalMart/Home Depot/etc, and it almost melts it off haha. It's definitely some strong stuff and can hold its own against a pressure wash.


Thanks man ill check it out. If nothing else ill just do one side with a coat or 2 and if I like it just finish up the job with 3 coats all four. I saw your signature has the roof of the cruze blacked out. Did you do a dip or a winyl or something?


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

I say dip your wheels..if you don't like it then peel it off. Lol


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

Rauen said:


> Thanks man ill check it out. If nothing else ill just do one side with a coat or 2 and if I like it just finish up the job with 3 coats all four. I saw your signature has the roof of the cruze blacked out. Did you do a dip or a winyl or something?


It's vinyl wrapped. Currently carbon fiber vinyl, soon to be gloss black.


----------



## gdipilato (Apr 8, 2013)

Rauen said:


> Thanks for your responses man. How well does the dip hold up on yours? Like with car washes and everything. And how clean does it come off if you don't like it? Lastly, did you dip your hub bolts too? I can't tell from your pic


 I removed the plastic bolts before doing the hubs on my car. Im going on 6 months/9000 miles and they are perfect. I go through car washes at least twice a month.


----------



## Chase Toole (Feb 4, 2013)

Hubcaps are a no no in any situation... IMO just save some cash and get a decent set of rims.. I didn't even know a cruze came with hubcaps... hmm

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## BigMoe (Aug 19, 2013)

I say do it! Lol. Will hold me over until I have the money for the MSRs I want 
Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Chase Toole said:


> Hubcaps are a no no in any situation... IMO just save some cash and get a decent set of rims.. I didn't even know a cruze came with hubcaps... hmm
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Not to also judge, some peoples wives and girlfriends don't know how to park w/o curbing the rims weekly. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

